# The Voyager Model Kit



## RJarrin (Dec 9, 2008)

I have purchased the Voyager with the lighting kit as a practice build for rebuilding the Seaview withlighting kit and decal kit. I must say I am a bit disappointed with the painting guide for the Voyager pieces are there any guides or links to better painting guides? Thanks.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

It's tricky with the Voyager because the interior paint scheme as depicted in the original Filmation TV series is wildly inconsistent. I've devoted a fair amount of time researching this particular subject, and honestly your best bet with regard to the overall paint scheme is to go with a series of complimentary pale blues that looks good to you. 

Trust me, when it comes to the Voyager paint scheme no one will ever be able to accuse you of getting it wrong.

BTW, the exterior is white.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is a link of screen grabs I have for builders of the kit.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v218/lloyd2/fantastic voyage cartoon/


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

What Carson said about the animated version of the show and how it translates into a real world model is very informative. That, along with the screen grabs that Lloyd provided really do show how inconsistent the color scheme (as well as ship layout) was. What works on an animated show in terms of color and how the "shot" looks, doesn't always translate very well in real world terms. If FV was a live action show, I'm sure that the color palette used in terms of the ship interior and instrumentation would be something that most of us could relate to better.

One of the most important statements made was "no one will ever accuse you of getting it wrong" is bang on. If you don't like dark blue instrumentation consoles and walls, or opt for a different color for the seats, not many people are going to criticise you for it. I've often thought about this in terms of building the Voyager model I've got sitting in my closet - building the ship is no big deal. It's all white with only a few items like intakes or exhausts where you can accentuate that. The interior is what gives the model a bit more life. As long as it looks good to you in the end is really all that matters.

Lloyd - thanks for those screen grabs - those are some really good shots. I've got the series copied on video tape, but getting those transferred to a digital media is more work than I've got time for.

Bryan


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Even the shape of the Dorsal Dome changed...

.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Bryan, you are welcome.

Rob, and you are so right about the colors inside. I plan to pick one scene, and use it, because it suits me. As for the outside, I will take all of the differences I can, and put them all on the ship. 

I really only comes down to how you want it, and what you are happy with.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone have any advice on a good step-by-step process for painting the voyager. Should you paint the interior first, then mask, then spray the outside or what? I, too, am thinking about building this as a warm up for the Seaview or F.S. But outside of the various bat vehicles, I haven't built anything except figures.

Thanks.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Well, yeah, you'll probably want to paint the interior first. After you've done, assemble the rest of the model, filling the exterior seams with putty or filler (if you wish) in order to get rid of any visible gaps. After that you might want to mask off the forward window and bubble opening, and lay down a coat or two of white primer over the bare plastic. Finally, I used Tamiya gloss white spray paint to finish off my model, and I was pretty happy with the results.





























Sorry I can't offer a more detailed beat-by-beat building plan, but I built (well, refurbished) my *Aurora* Voyager a number of years ago, and I didn't take pix. Come to think of it, I didn't even have a digital camera at the time.

The Voyager is a pretty simple kit, really -- and a good "warmup" for the Seaview and Flying Sub.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

It looks terrific! And thanks for the advice. Definitely going to give this one a go.


----------



## RJarrin (Dec 9, 2008)

*Thanks*

The pics and the advice will be helpful. Thanks for both. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Personally, I prefer assembling the whole model first, _then _painting the interior.



It's more of a challenge.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Personally, I prefer assembling the whole model first, _then _painting the interior.
> 
> It's more of a challenge.


It's not that difficult -- all you have to do is shrink yourself and paint it from the inside!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That is what C.M.D.F. was created for....sort of.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> Well, yeah, you'll probably want to paint the interior first. After you've done, assemble the rest of the model, filling the exterior seams with putty or filler (if you wish) in order to get rid of any visible gaps. After that you might want to mask off the forward window and bubble opening, and lay down a coat or two of white primer over the bare plastic. Finally, I used Tamiya gloss white spray paint to finish off my model, and I was pretty happy with the results.professional looking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow!! beautiful, professional looking job!:thumbsup:


----------

